# Smok Big Baby Beast Coils



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

Hi guys

(Apologize if there is a thread already for this, and if so please let me know)

I need to go on a bit of a rant...I recently removed my X4 coil from my Big Baby Beast tank, because the coils were done with life.. I placed the T6 coil and I must say I do find it better than the X4, HOWEVER, this coil has literally lasted me a week and it’s done! I only vape between 45-55 watts.

Not too sure if this is a manufacturing issue with these stock coils, but I’d like to know if anyone else is having an issue with these coils as well..

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Dreadside (22/9/17)

Had the same issue when I started vaping, smok coils sux the big one imo. Rather get a rba deck and don't waste your money on stock coils!


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

Dreadside said:


> Had the same issue when I started vaping, smok coils sux the big one imo. Rather get a rba deck and don't waste your money on stock coils!



I usually don’t use the Big Baby Beast as much anymore..but it’s just such an inconvenience, and a costly affair to be changing coils every week or so...


----------



## bhonshell37 (11/4/18)

I have 2 Big baby beast tanks and a baby beast tank. I was experiencing dry hits badly. I searched for a solution and found one. Guys on YouTube poked holes in the slots of exposed cotton with a sewing needle. Two holes per opening. I did this a few hours ago. Vaping Fuggin juice. Smok Veneno at 60 watts. So far no dry hits. Still need to check my Smok Procolor.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/18)

Lasted a week as in burned out(It could be the juice that you are using.) or no flavor(Only really lasts a week)?


----------



## bhonshell37 (11/4/18)

I use juice from Fuggin. 80/20 ratio. Not burned out, just getting dry hits. Putting holes in the cotton openings helped immensely. Wattage set at 60 on normal preheat.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------

